# Adding gears to Hope Pro 2 SS hub?



## MD Sleep (Apr 6, 2007)

Sacrilege in the SS forum I realize, but I TEMPORARILY need to get some climbing help on my SS after injuring my back. The really high torque climbs are hindering my recovery, and my SS is my only bike. (Ride easier trails is the obvious answer..but unacceptable :nono: ). I run 32x18 which is perfect for 90% of my local ride, and i do not want to simply go up a few teeth either.

The question is this: I have a Hope Pro 2 rear hub and I want to run the bike as a 1x5. My understanding is that you cannot put a normal 9 speed cassette on the SS version as it is too small. So what is the best way to accomplish this? I have been searching the archives but have not found specifics.

I plan on doing the JumpStop and bash ring combo thing up front.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

Break a cassette up into individual cogs and/or use multiple SS cogs. Add derailleur. Keep the tooth jumps <4.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

https://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=1945816&postcount=14


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

There is a cassette that will fit. 

The Shimano M770 (XT) sprocket set will fit. The upper 5 (or 6) gears are clustered on a spider. That spider will just about fit on the hub. I use a 5 speed spider with 1 separate cog. That way the gearing worker better for my purposes. The 6 speed cluster has a higher tooth count. You're only left with a few cogs but maybe you can trade those for some beers..

Jeff Jones also uses this cogset.


----------



## MD Sleep (Apr 6, 2007)

*great info...Thanks*

sweet!

that is exctly the info I was looking for. Definitely not the single speed aesthetic, but a necessary evil for now.

thanks


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been running a 1 X 6 with a Hope Pro II SS/Trials hub since February and I've been very happy with it. There are a bunch of threads on here about such a set-up, but this is what I came up with. It was easy and has been trouble free.

Hub: Hope Pro II SS/Trials with Chris King lock-ring
Cassette: Shimano HG50 12-23 (8 spd)
Chain: SRAM PC-870 (8spd)
Shifters: Paul's Thumbies with a Shimano Ultegra 8 spd bar-end shifter
Derailleur: Shimano Ultregra short cage (road)
Chainring: Surly 32t stainless with Straitline Bash Guard and N-Gear jump stop
Cables: Jagwire

The Shimano cassette's smallest 2 cogs are not attached. So all you do is take off the lockring and you are all set with a 6 and it fits perfectly on the Hope hub (no spacers or grinding required). I chose a cassette that would have about my preferred single speed gearing right in the middle for a good chainline. So, with the smallest cogs off I have a 14, 15, 17, 19, 21, 23 in the back. Using a short cage rear road derailleur, I didn't even have to swap out the stop screws for something longer.

My frame uses full cable housing, so when I decide to go single I can unbolt the shifters/cable/derailleur all together. The SRAM chain has the powerlink. Take the cassette off the hub and boom -- back to single!

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

any cassettes that offer a lower range? I'd like to go with 16-28 or 32.


----------



## MD Sleep (Apr 6, 2007)

*Hell Yeah!*

C jones,

Dude, great specific advice! A really good place for me to work from. I was hoping to get 32-18 lined up as my perfect chainline and most used gear, but maybe 32-17 for flat cross country stuff would be good, given the option to go to 23 for the heavy climbs.

Couple of other questions if you guys will humor me:
1. Curious if the short cage derailer makes a difference in all the clanging/banging sh$% that I gladly left behind when I moved to SS.

2. Do you have to have the 8spd chain shortened running a 5 or 6 speed "shorter" setup.

3. Lastly, do you NEED ramped gears on the cassette that are made for shifting. My impression is no from some of the other posts.

Without shame I admit that I am not a mechanic, and usually pay the $$ and leave it to the pro's to set this stuff up the first time. I like however, to have an good idea of what I am talking about so I know if they are going the right direction on the set-up. I like things done clean and right.

I am definitely thinking like you in getting a system that can be peeled off so to speak and go back to SS when I want.

Many thanks. J


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

*my experience*

I recently converted to a 1x6 for a 100 miler using a SRAM 9 speed cassette and xt derailleur. I had to put a thin spacer on the free hub body first to get the lock ring to tighten down sufficiently.

Because of the zero dish hub, the low gears are pushed to the right vs a regular cassette hub and I discovered that I had to use a shimano derailleur with an extra long screw for proper low range adjustment. SRAM wouldn't work for me.

Don't forget chainstay protection before your first ride :madman:

Good luck.


----------

